# estrela junto da lua



## lmsc (7 Dez 2013 às 22:13)

ola a todos , sou novo aqui no forum e mais novato/basico sou em termos de metereologia .

a minha area de formaçao é mecanica e electronica , no que vos puder ser util ca estou.

apareço aqui no forum porque tenho uma duvida que nao sei onde mais a poderei  tirar , alguem sabe que estrela brilhante é a que conseguimos ver junto da lua ? tenho reparado nela este mes , é muito brilhante , sera uma estrela ou um planeta?

obriagdo pela ajuda


----------



## fhff (7 Dez 2013 às 22:17)

A poente, Vénus.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2013 às 23:43)

Recomendo este software onde estas e outras dúvidas poderão ser facilmente esclarecidas:
http://www.stellarium.org/pt


----------



## lmsc (8 Dez 2013 às 12:09)

bom dia ,

obrigado pela ajuda


----------

